# موضوع خاص بتغطية فعاليات مليونية "رفض الاستفتاء"ولا للتزوير!!!!



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*خيمت حالة من الهدوء التام على جميع أرجاء ميدان التحرير صباح اليوم الثلاثاء، وقبل ساعات من بدء مليونية "رفض الاستفتاء"، والتى دعت إليها القوى والحركات السياسية، لرفض نتيجة المرحلة الأولى من الاستفتاء، والتنديد بالتجاوزات التى وقعت فى المرحلة، والمطالبة بإعادة الاستفتاء مرة أخرى.

 وفى الوقت نفسه يواصل العشرات من أعضاء القوى والحركات السياسية المختلفة اعتصامهم بميدان التحرير لليوم 28 على التوالى.

 وانتشر الباعة الجائلون بجميع أنحاء الميدان على عكس ما دعت إليه اللجان الشعبية أمس، حيث طالبتهم بالتمركز بشارع القصر العينى فقط لمنع وقوع أى مشادات بين المتظاهرين والباعة فى مليونية اليوم. كما انتشرت سيارات شركات النظافة لتنظيف الميدان قبل توافد المتظاهرين.

 ومن المقرر وصول مسيرات قادمة من مسجد مصطفى محمود ودوران شبرا إلى ميدان التحرير فى الرابعة من عصر اليوم، فى إطار فعاليات مليونية "رفض الاستفتاء".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*تكثيف أمنى بقناة السويس بمعاونة الجيش استعدادا لمظاهرات اليوم

قال اللواء عادل رفعت مدير أمن السويس، إنه تم رفع حالة الاستنفار الأمنى بمنطقة المجرى الملاحى للقناة داخل السويس وحتى حدود محافظة الإسماعيلية شمالا وخليج السويس جنوبا،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*مرسى يصل لـ "الاتحادية" وسط هتافات من المعتصمين 

وصل الدكتور محمد مرسى، رئيس الجمهورية، إلى قصر الاتحادية، صباح اليوم الثلاثاء، واستقبله و"احلف بسماء وترابها المرشد هو اللى خربها"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*أعلن 3 من معتصمى الاتحادية صباح اليوم الثلاثاء، إضرابهم عن الطعام، حتى رحيل الرئيس محمد مرسى عن حكم البلاد، نظرا لما سببه من إفساد للحياة السياسية، على حد قولهم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*نشبت مشاجرة كبيرة بين عدد من الباعة الجائلين بميدان التحرير استخدمت فيها أسلحة بيضاء وشوم وعصى، بسبب الخلاف على أولوية وضع بضائعهم عند مدخل مترو طلعت حرب.*


----------



## grges monir (18 ديسمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مرسى يصل لـ "الاتحادية" وسط هتافات من المعتصمين
> 
> وصل الدكتور محمد مرسى، رئيس الجمهورية، إلى قصر الاتحادية، صباح اليوم الثلاثاء، واستقبله و"احلف بسماء وترابها المرشد هو اللى خربها"*


المصريين عباقرة فى اختراع الشعارات الساخرة
سواء كانت مؤيدة  او  رافضة


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*غداً.. "إرشاد الإخوان" يدرس تنظيم مليونية "نعم للدستور" يوم الجمعة

قال الدكتور محمود حسين الأمين العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، إن مكتب الإرشاد سيناقش قرار تنظيم مليونية يوم الجمعة لدعوة المواطنين للتصويت بـ"نعم" فى الجولة الثانية من الاستفتاء على التعديلات الدستورية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*اليوم.. انطلاق مسيرتين حاشدتين شرق ووسط الإسكندرية احتجاجا على تزوير الاستفتاء.. و"شباب الثورة الأحرار" يهدد بغلق أحد مداخل المحافظة.. ووقفة لـ"6 إبريل" أمام نادى القضاة.. و"اليسار" يقاطع*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*اعتصام "الاتحادية" يرفع شعار "لا لأخونة الدولة.. لا لدستور الإخوان" استعدادا لمليونية "لا للتزوير".. المعتصمون يطالبون بمنع الجماعة من الحكم وإلغاء الاستفتاء.. والحرس الجمهورى يكثف تعزيزاته حول القصر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*رصدت"اليوم السابع"، الليلة قبل مليونية الثلاثاء من الاعتصام أمام قصر الاتحادية بين المعتصمين، الذين وضعوا 52 خيمة بشارع الميرغنى، بجوار البوابة رقم 4 للقصر، وسط جو من الهدوء التى سادت محيط القصر.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*شكل المتظاهرون لجانا شعبية تم توزيعهما فى نقاط تأمينية، على مداخل الاعتصام بشارع الميرغنى من اتجاه طريق صلاح سالم، وتقاطع شارع الميرغنى مع شارع الخليفة المأمون، ونقطة تأمين بشارع الأهرام، بالإضافة إلى عدة نقاط أخرى على الشوارع الجانبية المؤدية إلى محيط الاعتصام، من أجل تأمينهم من أى هجوم أو اعتداءات غير متوقعة فى أى وقت، من أى عناصر تسعى لفض الاعتصام.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*نقلت المستشفى الميدانى من أمام البنك التجارى الدولى cib إلى الرصيف المقابل لبوابة 3 لقصر الاتحادية، وقال عمرو الصاوى أحد العاملين بالمستشفى الميدانى "لليوم السابع" إنهم قاموا بالتجهيزات الطبية اللازمة للمليونية، وأنهم قاموا بنقل موقعهم للانضمام لصفوف المعارضين وعمل اللازم للمواطن.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*انتشر عشرات الباعة الجائلين فى محيط الاعتصام، من باعة الأطعمة والمشروبات الساخنة، والذين ارتبط تواجدهم مع أى اعتصام، حيث أقبل عليهم المعتصمون لشراء الأطعمة والمشروبات الساخنة، لتساعدهم على التغلب على برودة الجو.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*الباعة الجائلون بالتحرير يحاولون تحطيم المنصة قبل ساعات من المليونية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*القوى الإسلامية تحتشد فى جمعة "الدفاع عن المساجد" بالقائد إبراهيم*


----------



## SALVATION (18 ديسمبر 2012)

عاجل: المستشار زغلول البلشي يتخلى عن منصبه كأمين عام العليا للانتخابات لدواعي صحية​


----------



## SALVATION (18 ديسمبر 2012)

​عاجل الوطن | البلشي أمين اللجنة العليا للانتخابات يعتذر عن الإشراف على المرحلة الثانية من الاستفتاء​​​


----------



## SALVATION (18 ديسمبر 2012)

عاجل: الجمعية التأسيسية تدعو القوى الوطنية لحوار ظهر الجمعة المقبل​


----------



## SALVATION (18 ديسمبر 2012)

العريان: النائب العام سيتم تعيينه وفقًا للدستور الجديد​


----------



## SALVATION (18 ديسمبر 2012)

عند تعيين رئيس الوزراء كان من الواجب أن نعين شخص أخر يدور لنا عليه. (جلال عامر)​


----------



## SALVATION (18 ديسمبر 2012)

العريان: استقالة النائب العام بـ"الإكراه" شيء مؤسف ويوم حزين في تاريخ النيابة العامة والقضاء​


----------



## SALVATION (18 ديسمبر 2012)

أغلبية المصريين في النمسا يرفضون الدستور.. والحرية والعدالة: نتيجة متوقعة​


----------



## SALVATION (18 ديسمبر 2012)

محلل أمريكي: الإخوان لديها عناصر بالجيش.. والدستور يمنح العسكريين حكمًا ذاتيًا​


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*الصحة تدفع بـ 60 سيارة إسعاف لتأمين مليونية التحرير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*وفد "الإنقاذ" يتوجه لـ"العليا" لتقديم بلاغ فى انتهاكات الاستفتاء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*صفحة الرئاسة بـ"فيس بوك": غداً.. استئناف الحوار الوطنى مع نائب الرئيس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*تجرى القوى الثورية بمدينة المحلة الكبرى محافظة الغربية، اليوم، استفتاءا شعبيا على الدستور لإعلان رفض نتيجة الاستفتاء الذى أجرى السبت الماضى 15 ديسمبر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*"العليا": البلشى بالمستشفى واعتذر عن لقاء الإعلام ولم يستقل 

أكد المستشار عبد الرحمن بهلول عضو اللجنة العليا للانتخابات، أنه لا صحة لما تردد حول قيام المستشار زغلول البلشى الأمين العام للجنة العليا للانتخابات والمشرفة على الاستفتاء بالاستقالة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*أحد معتصمى الاتحادية: سيارة نصف نقل اختطفت 2 من المعتصمين

قال أحد المعتصمين أمام قصر الاتحادية، ويدعى محمد عبده إن سيارة نصف نقل، اختطفت اثنين من المعتصمين، عصر اليوم، مشيراً إلى أن السيارة كانت تحمل رقم "هـ أ د 7562"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*تزايد الأعداد بميدان التحرير للمشاركة فى مليونية "لا للتزوير"*


----------



## SALVATION (18 ديسمبر 2012)

​الوطن | الحرية_والعدالة
: "العليا للانتخابات" تنفي اعتذار البلشي عن الإشراف على الاستفتاء​​​


----------



## SALVATION (18 ديسمبر 2012)

تضارب حول اعتذار البلشى عن عدم الإشراف على المرحلة الثانية من الاستفاء.. مصدر مقرب يؤكد و"العدل" ​


----------



## SALVATION (18 ديسمبر 2012)

اشتباكات بمحكمة الإفراج الصحي عن مبارك​


----------



## SALVATION (18 ديسمبر 2012)

الوطن | "التجمع": هناك نوايا لإضعاف "الداخلية" لتحل محلها ميليشات "الإخوان​" و" حازمون
"​​​


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*نفى المستشار محمد فهمى، رئيس محكمة أسوان الابتدائية ورئيس اللجنة القضائية المشرفة على استفتاء مشروع الدستور بأسوان، اليوم الثلاثاء، ما تردد حول إلغاء النتائج الأولية للاستفتاء الذى أجرى خلال المرحلة الأولى - السبت الماضى- ببعض لجان المحافظة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*قرر المستشار ياسر هندى، رئيس محكمة جنح العطارين، إخلاء سبيل الطالب السلفى بضمان محل إقامته، وكفالة 5 آلاف جنيه، بعد اتهامه بحيازة سلاح نارى غير مرخص، على خلفية الاشتباكات أمام مسجد القائد إبراهيم الجمعة الماضية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*"العريان": تفكيرنا فى تسليح أعضاء الحرية والعدالة لن يخلق "مليشيات"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*قالت القناة العاشرة بالتليفزيون الإسرائيلى خلال تقرير لها اليوم، الثلاثاء، إن حشد جماعة الإخوان المسلمين لتصويت المصريين بـ"نعم" للدستور تعد مسألة مصيرية بالنسبة لهم، وذلك لتثبيت حكمهم فى جميع أركان الدولة المصرية*


----------



## SALVATION (18 ديسمبر 2012)

معتصمو التحرير يعتدون بالضرب على شخص قام بتصويرهم​


----------



## SALVATION (18 ديسمبر 2012)

ابو حامد : ​اللجنة التأسيسية هي لجنة باطلة و بالتالي ليس لها صفة أو حق يجعلها تدعوا القوى السياسية لمناظرات وإجتماعات سياسية وبالتالي أرفض الإجتماع بها​​


----------



## SALVATION (18 ديسمبر 2012)

العدل تنتدب قضاة للتحقيق في تجاوزات الاستفتاء.. وتستنكر حصار الدستورية​


----------



## SALVATION (18 ديسمبر 2012)

البلشي يعتذر عن المرحلة الثانية من استفتاء الدستور لإجراء عملية جراحية​


----------



## SALVATION (18 ديسمبر 2012)

الرئاسة تؤجل الجولة الرابعة للحوار الوطني إلى الغد​


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*انطلقت مسيرة، عصر اليوم، من أمام مزلقان فيكتوريا شرق الإسكندرية، فى إطار المسيرات التى تنظمها القوى المدنية بالإسكندرية اليوم، احتجاجا على عمليات التزوير والتجاوزات الفجة التى رصدتها غرف عمليات القوى الثورية والحزبية المتابعة للاستفتاء الذى أجرى السبت الماضى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*انطلاق مسيرة بالإسكندرية من أمام "الحقانية" فى مليونية "لا للتزوير"

انطلقت عصر اليوم الثلاثاء، مسيرة حاشدة من وسط الإسكندرية، أمام محكمة الحقانية بالمنشية، يتزعمها التيار المدنى الديمقراطى، والذى يضم (28) حزبا وحركة سياسية.*


----------



## SALVATION (18 ديسمبر 2012)

الوطن | الإخوان​ تطالب "مجلس القضاء الأعلى" برفض إستقالة النائب_العام
 والتحقيق فى واقعة تهديده​​
​


----------



## SALVATION (18 ديسمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *انطلقت مسيرة، عصر اليوم، من أمام مزلقان فيكتوريا شرق الإسكندرية، فى إطار المسيرات التى تنظمها القوى المدنية بالإسكندرية اليوم، احتجاجا على عمليات التزوير والتجاوزات الفجة التى رصدتها غرف عمليات القوى الثورية والحزبية المتابعة للاستفتاء الذى أجرى السبت الماضى.*


​ 
وانا مسمعتش ؟هههههههه​


----------



## SALVATION (18 ديسمبر 2012)

​الوطن | خالد_علي
: هناك شُبهة تزوير في المرحلة الأولى ويوجد أكثر من مسودة للدستور بتوقيع الغرياني​​​


----------



## SALVATION (18 ديسمبر 2012)

البدوى: أشفق على ''مرسي'' وأثق في تعرضه لضغوط من ''مكتب الإرشاد''​


----------



## SALVATION (18 ديسمبر 2012)

​​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 ديسمبر 2012)

أُحذر بكل قوة  البلتاجى يريد حرق كنائس فى مصر


    2012-12-18 17:17:02        








و أنا أشاهد قناة 25 الإخوانية رأيت مكالمة للقناة من رجل يدعى أنيس  الدغيدى و هو محامى واضح جدا أنه إخوانى، ويقول كلام لا يدخل عقل طفل صغير.  وهو يتهم نجيب ساويرس بأنه يدبر لحرق كنائس مصرية، ووجدت البلتاجى و قد  برز أنفه و هز رأسه مع وجهه الأصفر المشهور، وقد أصبح من الواضح جدا أن تلك  المكالمة من تدبيره، وهو بتلك المكالمة يهدد كل قبطى بمصر بمنطق "سوف أحرق  الكنائس ومفيش مشكلة سوف أجعل ساويرس هو المدبر" من هنا أحذر البلتاجى بكل  قوة "لن تستطيع أن تفعل ذلك أبدا و يمر الأمر مرور الكرام" فالشعب المصرى  الآن يعلم كل شىء، ولن تستطيع أن تعاقب الأقباط بعد رفضهم للدستور.
    وأُذكرك أن بعد تفجير كنيسة القديسين سقط نظام مبارك.
    جون جورج كيرلس  ​
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*بالصور.. بدء التصويت على الاستفتاء الشعبى بميدان الشون بالمحلة
2012-12-18 18
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




45    18 





 

 بدأت  عملية التصويت على الاستفتاء الشعبى الذى دعت إليه القوى الثورية  والأحزاب  السياسية والحركات الشبابية بميدان الشون بالمحلة وسط حضور  جماهيرى كبير  اعتراضا على نتيجة الاستفتاء الذى أجرى على الدستور يوم السبت  الماضى،  والتى جاءت نتيجته 48% نعم على الدستور و52 % لا.
 
    فى الوقت الذى أعلنت فيه القوى الثورية بيانا حذرت فيه من التزوير الممنهج   الذى شهده مركز المحلة وحى أول وحى ثان من عملية تزوير فاضحة خلال عملية   الاستفتاء لكسر إرادة الشعب المحلاوى ومحاولة للتأثير على الرأى العام  بأنه  لا توجد هناك معارضة حقيقية داخل المدينة العمالية بدأت عملية  التصويت فى  الساعة الخامسة مساء اليوم، حيث تم إعداد صندوق زجاجى ووضعه  بالميدان ووجود  مشرفين ورئيس للإشراف على عملية الاستفتاء وسط حضور من  الجماهير بالمدينة،  مرددين هتافات منها: "يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد".
 
    وعقب الانتهاء من عملية الاستفتاء الشعبى سيتم فرز الأصوات وإعلان النتيجة   فى مؤتمر صحفى لتوضيح نتيجة الاستفتاء وإعلان أن مدينة المحلة لا يتم   تزوير إرادتها وأن النسبة الحقيقية للاستفتاء بلا هى التى سيظهرها الصندوق   عقب الفرز.
 
 
 




 
 




 
 




 
 




 
 




 
 




 
 



*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## SALVATION (18 ديسمبر 2012)

مصدر قضائى: البلشى أجرى عملية فى عينه اليوم.. واستكماله مهامه كأمين عام للجنة الاستفتاء سيتحدد غدًا ​


----------



## SALVATION (18 ديسمبر 2012)

​


SALVATION قال:


> مصدر قضائى: البلشى أجرى عملية فى عينه اليوم.. واستكماله مهامه كأمين عام للجنة الاستفتاء سيتحدد غدًا ​​​​





 لو فعلا عايز تخلى ذمتك من حالات التزوير اللى حصلت يبقى مش بالاسلوب ده وتبقى سبب انسحابك يبقى عملية فى العين ممكن تتأجل​


----------



## SALVATION (18 ديسمبر 2012)

ليبراليون بالإسكندرية يطالبون بالقبض على "أبو إسماعيل" فور وصوله​


----------



## SALVATION (18 ديسمبر 2012)

النيابة تخلى سبيل منال عمر بكفالة بعد تحقيقات "إهانة الرئيس"​


----------



## SALVATION (18 ديسمبر 2012)

وصول مسيرة مسجد النور لقصر الاتحادية​


----------



## SALVATION (18 ديسمبر 2012)

مسيرة احتجاجية حاشدة بالإسكندرية ضد نتائج الاستفتاء​


----------



## SALVATION (18 ديسمبر 2012)

مسيرة "رابعة العدوية" تصل إلى الاتحادية.. وهتافات للتنديد بحكم الإخوان وتجاوزات الاستفتاء​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*

 بالفيديو ...اللجنة العليا للانتخابات تلغي نتائج اللجان التي أغلقت قبل موعدها في الإستفتاء 




 
نشر فى : الثلاثاء 18 ديسمبر 2012 - 7:15 م 










 اللجنة العليا للانتخابات تلغي نتائج اللجان






  بوابة الشروق  قال  المتحدث باسم اللجنة العليا للانتخابات المستشار محمود  أبوشوشة: "إن  المستشار زغلول البلشي أمين عام اللجنة مستمر في عمله بلجنة  الانتخابات"..  موضحًا أن البلشي طلب زيادة عدد الموظفين باللجان وإضافة  سواتر باللجان  الانتخابية لإتاحة الفرصة للمزيد من المنتخبين للدخول، حيث  ينتظر إمكانية  دخول 4 أفراد مرة واحدة.

وأكد أبو شوشة خلال المؤتمر الصحفي الذي عقد بمقر اللجنة  العليا  للانتخابات، لتفنيد ما وصفه بمزاعم تزوير نتائج الاستفتاء بالجولة  الأولى،  أن هناك بعض القضاة تعجلوا في إغلاق اللجان رغم مد ميعاد التصويت  حتى  الحادية عشرة، لذا سيتم إلغاء النتائج بهذه اللجان، كما أن أي قاض يتم   انتدابه يكون ذلك بعد الاطلاع على قاعدة البيانات الخاصة به، قائلا “أنت  لا  تحتاج للسؤال عن شخصية القاضي لأن الأوراق لا الخاصة بالتصويت لا  يأخذها  إلا القاضي”، وبالتالي لا يمكن التلاعب باللجان.

وأضاف أنه لايمكن التشكيك بالقضاة الذين يشرفون على  الاستفتاء من  الهيئات القضائية المختلفة وأن هذا الكلام عن التزوير  والانتهاكات باطل  ومستحيل حدوثه، فهناك حالة غريبة وغير منطقية من التربص  بالقضاة، وأن هناك 4  موظفين مع كل قاضٍ كما قمنا بتدعيم بعض اللجان بعشرة  موظفين لوجود أعداد  زائدة .. لافتا إلى أنه لم يجدث دمج باللجان لأنها نفس  التوزيعة التي تم  الانتخاب بها خلال انتخابات الرئاسة.

ونوه إلى أن هناك تأخرًا في فتح اللجان من قبل بعض  المستشارين والقضاة  الذين حضروا متأخرين عن موعدهم.. وبالنسبة لبعض  المخالفات فإن تبديل  الأوراق الانتخابية أمر صعب، كما أنه سيزول بزوال  الفرز في اللجان الفرعية  لأنه لايتم نقل الأوراق، فضلا عن أنه سمح  للصحفيين بالدخول للجان بمجرد  كارنيه الجهة التابعة لها، قائلا: "نحن نفند  مزاعم تزوير الجولة الأولى من  الاستفتاء".




*
[YOUTUBE]1yuhWPbh5_s[/YOUTUBE]* 


 الشروق*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*نفى مصدر رئاسى ما تردد حول تقدم المستشار محمود مكى نائب رئيس الجمهورية باستقالته من مؤسسة الرئاسة.*


----------



## بايبل333 (18 ديسمبر 2012)

> بالفيديو ...اللجنة العليا للانتخابات تلغي نتائج اللجان التي أغلقت قبل موعدها في الإستفتاء



طيب احنا عايزين نعرف اللجان دى .....


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*وصلت المسيرة التى انطلقت من ميدان مصطفى محمود فى الخامسة مساءً إلى ميدان التحرير منذ لحظات للمطالبة برفض الدستور وإلغاء المرحلة الأولى من الاستفتاء.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*مسيرات للتحالف الشعبى لرفض الدستور بالجيزة ومؤتمر "للإنقاذ" بالأقصر

ينظم حزب التحالف الشعبى الاشتراكى عددا من الفعاليات فى إطار حملة "لا مش دستورنا"، استعدادا للمرحلة الثانية للاستفتاء بمسيرة فى منطقة إمبابة سوف تبدأ من أمام المحكمة فى ش السودان،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*أبو حامد: عندما ترجع دولة القانون سيحاكم بديع والشاطر

قال محمد أبو حامد النائب البرلمانى السابق، إن اللجنة التأسيسية باطلة، وبالتالى ليس لها صفة أو حق يجعلها تدعو القوى السياسية لمناظرات واجتماعات سياسية، وبالتالى أرفض الاجتماع بها.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*ليبراليون بالإسكندرية يطالبون بالقبض على "أبو إسماعيل" فور وصوله*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*جبرائيل يستنكر تهديد البابا والوعيد بالمقاطعة الاقتصادية للأقباط*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*مسيرة مصطفى محمود تضع صورة مرسى وأوباما على علمى أمريكا وإسرائيل 

رفع المتظاهرون المشاركون فى مسيرة من ميدان مصطفى محمود إلى ميدان التحرير علمى إسرائيل وأمريكا، ووضعا عليهما صورة الرئيس محمد مرسى والرئيس باراك أوباما، وكتبوا عليهما " أهلى وعشيرتى " .*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*قال المستشار عبد الوهاب عبد الرازق نائب رئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا بأن أعضاء المحكمة ورئيسها المستشار ماهر البحيرى تمكنوا اليوم من دخول المحكمة الدستورية،*


----------



## candy shop (18 ديسمبر 2012)

* 



*


----------



## candy shop (18 ديسمبر 2012)

7ساعات كاملة  من المفاوضات بين النائب العام المستقيل المستشار طلعت عبد  الله ووفد  أعضاء النيابه, شهدت شدا وجذبا من الجانبين الذين تمسك كل منهما  برغبته في  تنفيذ مايريد حتي انتهت المفاوضات بإستسلام النائب العام ونزوله  علي رغبه  زملاؤه وتقديم استقالته . مصادر قضائية روت لـ«التحرير» تفاصيل  الساعات  السبع من المفاوضات والتي كانت أول ساعتين فيهما في قمة التصادم إذ  أصر  وفد أعضاء النيابة علي مطالبه بتنحي النائب العام ومغادرة موقعه دون  تراجع  واصر النائب العام علي البقاء في موقعه حتي تعرض نتيجة اجتماعهم مع   المستشار ممتاز متولي رئيس مجلس القضاء الاعلي علي السلطات المختصة وبقيت   الامور علي ذلك حتي صعد اعضاء النيابة المتواجدين بقاعة المستشارعبد العزيز   فهمي إلي مكتب النائب العام نفسه ووقعت مناوشات وتشابك بالايدي بينهم  وبين  جنود الامن المركزي وعلت الأصوات بشدة في أروقة مكتب النائب العام,  أما  الساعتين التاليتين إتخذت فيهما الأمور منحي آخر من جانب النائب العام  في  حين بقي موقف أعضاء النيابة كما هو فبعد ان كان متمسكا ببقاؤه قال أنه  سوف  يتقدم باستقالته ويغادر منصبه بعد اعلان نتيجة الاستفتاء علي الدستور   الاسبوع المقبل فإن كانت النتيجة «نعم» اي موافقة الشعب علي الدستور  سيقدم  استقتالته الي رئيس الجمهورية واذا قبلها الرئيس سيغادر منصبه وإذا  رفض  الشعب مشروع الدستور سيبقي في موقعه لمدة عام واحد كمرحلة إنتقالية  حتي يتم  وضع دستور جديد للبلاد وهو الأمر الذي أغضب الوفد وقرر إبلاغ  زملاؤهم  المتواجدين بالخارج بنتيجة الاجتماع وإعلان فشله والدعوة الي  اعتصام مفتوح  امام مكتب النائب العام حتي تتحقق مطالبهم . بعد ذلك تمسك  النائب بموقفه  أكثر بعد ان جاءه خبر ان هناك شخصية قضائية تؤكد تجمع قرابة  1000وكيل نيابة  يوم الاربعاء في وقفة للتعبير عن تضامنهم معه ورغبتهم في  بقاؤه وهو ماعلمه  اعضاء الوفد المفاوض للنائب العام فأكدو له أن هذا  الكلام غير صحيح وأنه  لو وجد هذا العدد المؤيد له في النيابة العامة فإنهم  سوف يتقدمون جميعا  باستقالاتهم مادام هذا العدد من الوكلاء يرغب في بقاؤه  وطلبوا منه عقد  جمعية عمومية لأعضاء النيابة العامة علي مستوي الجمهورية  وأخذ التصويت فإذا  جاءت نسبة المؤيدين لبقاؤه واستمراره في موقعه ربع عدد  الجمعية العمومية  فإنهم سينهون اعتصامهم ويغادرون العمل بالنيابة العامة  ويتقدمون  باستقالاتهم جميعا وهي المرحلة الاصعب في المفاوضات والتي تأكد  فيها للنائب  العام أن اعضاء النيابة لن يغادرو مكانهم إلا بعد رحيله  نهائيا والتقدم  باستقالته فأعلن انه سيتقدم باستقالته الي مجلس القضاء  الاعلي يوم الأحد  القادم وخرج المستشار عادل السعيد رئيس المكتب الفني الي  الطرقة حيث يتواجد  اعضاء النيابة واعلن الخبر إلا أنهم اصرو علي اعلان  الخبر عن طريق النائب  العام شخصيا امام الكاميرات لتوثيقه حتي لا يتراجع  النائب العام وأمام  اصرارهم كتب النائب العام استقالته بخط يده وحملت  توقيعه وخرج بها اعضاء  الوفد واعلنوها امام زملائهم ونسخوها مئات المرات  ووزعوها علي بعضهم ثم  فتحو ممرا في الطريق لخروج النائب العام من مكانه  الي سيارة في حراسة امنية  مشددة ووسط صيحات التكبير والشكر له لنزوله علي  رغبة اعضاء النيابة العامة  .


----------



## candy shop (18 ديسمبر 2012)

أكد "وحيد عبد المجيد"- عضو جبهة  الإنقاذ- أنهم تقدموا- اليوم- ببلاغ إلى  اللجنه العليا المشرفة على  الاستفتاء والتجاوزات الموثقة، التى تم رصدها في  عملية الاستفتاء, سواء  فيما يتعلق باللجان التى تم التأكد من عدم وجود  قضاة بها أو اللجان، التي  أغلقت أبوابها في السابعة أو التاسعة، وتم الفرز  بها قبل بدء الموعد  القانوني للفرز.
      	  وأضاف عبد المجيد في مداخلة هاتفية على برنامج "آخر  النهار" الذى يُذاع  على قناة النهار, أنه لم يكن عدد القضاة كافي، وتم  دمج اللجان، مما أدى إلى  حدوث ازدحام شديد بها, ووجدنا أنه كانت هناك لجان  لا يوجد بها قضاة  ومعلوماتنا من داخل الهيئات القضائية أن عدد القضاة أقل  بكثير من عدد  اللجان, ومسؤولية اللجنه العليا للانتخابات إعلان أسماء  القضاة المشرفين  على الاستفتاء.​


----------



## candy shop (18 ديسمبر 2012)

تحسين بكر 








       1    
       2    
       3    
 







 انطلقت  مسيرتان من مسجد النور  بالعباسية، ومسجد رابعة العدوية بمدينة نصر، عصر  الثلاثاء، إلى قصر  الاتحادية الرئاسي بمصر الجديدة ضمن فعاليات مليوينة  «لا للتزوير»، للتنديد  بالتزوير الذي تم في الاستفتاء على الدستور في  مرحلته الأولى، وللمطالبة  بوقف المرحلة الثانية من الاستفتاء لحين التوافق  على الدستور 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









































​ 
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 ديسمبر 2012)

*قام اهالى المنوفيه بطرد البلتاجى والغاء مؤتمره الذى كان سيعقد فى شبين الكوم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 ديسمبر 2012)

*مصلون يعتدون على امام مسجد و يطردونه خارج المسجد عقب دعوته الحاضرين للتصويت بـ "نعم" على مشروع الدستور الجديد في مدينة سرس الليان بمحافظة المنوفية .. و الحاضرون يهتفون "باطل .. باطل .. دستور المرشد باطل" ..!*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 ديسمبر 2012)

*[YOUTUBE]ysFeQvGlq8c#![/YOUTUBE]
 
جمال عشري لمن لا يعرفه 
عضو مجلس الشعب المنحل عن منطقتنا " العمرانيه "
ومن عيله العشاروه اللي كانت بتساعد الشرطه في ضرب الاقباط امام كنيسه الاخلاص 
​*​*
​*


----------

